# Who's running a tuner?



## Roundhammer (Feb 4, 2011)

Hey everyone!

So I love my 2011 6.7L SD.

But there are sooo many tuners!!!

I'm not scared to spend the $$$ to get a good one.

I figure It's Banks or Spartan . I've heard some good things about SCT?

Who's running what. MPG?..Power?..Ease of use?

Thanks in again.

RHtymusic


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Running warhammer here


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

i have edge evolution love it has mount for dash and u can set up what ever reading u want to have mph boost volts trans temp etc great tunner woke the truck right up


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Id go spartan or SCT stay away from the canned tunes. My buddies 6.4 is running an SCT with custom tunes putting 275hp above stock and it screams.


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

SCT on my 6.0L


----------



## Roundhammer (Feb 4, 2011)

1Olddogtwo.

You running DPF delete?..Have you run any of the other tunes or is it just balls out all the time?

RH


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I stayed with spartan cause I still had the tuner from my 6.4, the other hot tuner is h&k for the 6.7. Banks is crap, SCT is good to. I had them on my 6.0,not sure on the 6.7. I put it on my 12 a month ago and with 6000 miles out of town miles now, no problems. As far as fuel, I am seen a improvement to about 19 highway at 70 mph. I'm also carrying 200 gals of fuel plus tools so I'm heavier the most trucks. I was down in New Orleans for a few weeks with the hurricane. Truck did a lot of idling (a/c blowing hard) and some trailering then drove to Maine and havent seen a problem yet. I leave this weekend for a 1300 mile back home in Chicago. I will keep a eye on the mpg and report back more. I don't pay for it so I don't pay to much attn to it.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

DPF is at home. I did run the 50 dpf on for a week while I waited for my pipe, it was a nice bump. Once u run the 6.4 with an extra 350 hp, u can't get enough ever again.


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

Warhammer here also an the dfp fell off. The good is my around town mpg is up 2.5 to 15 from the 12 ish i was getting. im less then impressed with the trans tuning tho. As for the motor it makes a lot on low end but feels like it runs outta air on the top because it does, this is due to the weak turbo an fuel system not the tunes. i also hear great things about h&s


----------



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

Email Eric at innovative diesel, best custom tunes around. I'm running his custom tunes in my 6.4


----------



## Roundhammer (Feb 4, 2011)

Ths H&S with the KEM green tunes looks promising..

Im gonna surf around for a LONG while before I pounce on anything.

RH


----------



## jasonz (Nov 5, 2010)

Im going to run the h&s xrt pro because I plan on deleting the dpf on my 6.4l not really looking for extra power though.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Only two ways I would go.. custom tunes on a extro from Eric at innovative diesel ok Maryland..... or a h&s mini max.


----------



## Roundhammer (Feb 4, 2011)

Hey everyone!

So with much reading and thinking..I'm kinda leaning towards an SCT from innovative diesel.

http://innovativediesel.com/i-7825593-innovative-diesel-ford-6-7l-pre-programmed-sct-handheld.html

I like the fact that I tune it and take it away and leave it in the basement. Until I need it again.

The H&S and the Spartan leave that big STEAL ME box on the pillar..

Maybe for my birthday 

RH


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Roundhammer;1495941 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> So with much reading and thinking..I'm kinda leaning towards an SCT from innovative diesel.
> 
> ...


Those are al DPF ON only tunes, my Sparten sits in my glove box, out of sight, out of mind.

I would look at H&S, I would have gone with them if I didnt have my tuner already. My 1200 mile trip weighting close to 11,000 avg out at 18.8. please stay away from KEM, bad news from what I hear


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

Roundhammer;1493468 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> So I love my 2011 6.7L SD.
> 
> ...


Leave it bone stock, you'll be happy you did in the long run. Manufactures spend lots of money in R&D to get things right, but then people seem to think they can make it just a little better, and in the long run, it takes the reliability/durability out of the product


----------



## Roundhammer (Feb 4, 2011)

Yeah I've been reading a lot of mixed/ BAD reviews of the Kem tunes..

I'll Leave it stock until The time is right,

and keep reading 

RH


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Leave it stock??? Where is the fun in that??. And many of us don't think we can make them better, we know we can. Sure if you load a big tune and go beat on it you can tear stuff up fast. I guarantee that if you take any of the new diesels, remove the emissions junk, put a mild tune in it and drive it normal you WILL increase the service life of the engine.. the damage that the new emissions stuff does to diesels is crazy. Take a new truck with just a few thousand miles, pull the egr system apart and then try to tell me that the best bet is to leave it stock... for the 6.7 Ford go with Eric at innovative. If your going to leave the dpf on you will not see near as many benefits.


----------



## jtslawncare (Nov 29, 2008)

Most guys round here run either spartan or h&s.. both are good and they both have done a good amount ir research.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Plowtoy;1496315 said:


> Leave it bone stock, you'll be happy you did in the long run. Manufactures spend lots of money in R&D to get things right, but then people seem to think they can make it just a little better, and in the long run, it takes the reliability/durability out of the product


If this were true, there'd be no aftermarket. The 6.7 will be much more reliable without an EGR system, diesels aren't meant to recirculate soot.


----------



## Roundhammer (Feb 4, 2011)

Okay...SO????

Any Canadians running DPF delete? Results etc??..other than MIND BLOWING POWA!!!

I'm starting to have a love hate relationship with this post!

RH


----------

